# Finished 300+ board in two condos this week with fibafuse



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey guys, We have been super busy lately and I have been dealing with the baby momma and then my Grandmother getting diagnosed with cancer. So I have been absent. <br><br>But I have been asking Dad to try Fibafuse after reading the reviews on here. He finally decided to try it full on after getting 500 ft in samples from the supply house. He bought into it after using it this week. He saw how much easy it is to wipe down and roll. It also doesnt wrinkle in the corners nearly as much as paper tape does. Also less shrinking and many other pluses. I am now a believer in the fuse also. I never want to use paper again. <br>


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Hey guys, We have been super busy lately and I have been dealing with the baby momma and then my Grandmother getting diagnosed with cancer. So I have been absent. <br><br>But I have been asking Dad to try Fibafuse after reading the reviews on here. He finally decided to try it full on after getting 500 ft in samples from the supply house. He bought into it after using it this week. He saw how much easy it is to wipe down and roll. It also doesnt wrinkle in the corners nearly as much as paper tape does. Also less shrinking and many other pluses. I am now a believer in the fuse also. I never want to use paper again. <br>


Yeah its sweet stuff ive used 10000 linel feet of it so far .i still use paper in the corners..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Hey guys, We have been super busy lately and I have been dealing with the baby momma and then my Grandmother getting diagnosed with cancer. So I have been absent. <br><br>But I have been asking Dad to try Fibafuse after reading the reviews on here. He finally decided to try it full on after getting 500 ft in samples from the supply house. He bought into it after using it this week. He saw how much easy it is to wipe down and roll. It also doesnt wrinkle in the corners nearly as much as paper tape does. Also less shrinking and many other pluses. I am now a believer in the fuse also. I never want to use paper again. <br>


We will be playing with some more tomorrow in a house, not just experimenting in a garage. 2bjr mainly got to play with it last time
Tomorrow I shall get to play with it:thumbup:
And sorry about your grand mother, hope she comes out ok:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Yeah its sweet stuff ive used 10000 linel feet of it so far .i still use paper in the corners..


For the little bit we have played with it, I was more impressed with the angles, since the mud shrinks into the fibafuse tape. It left a nicer point.

Want to test it in 2 closets, one done with a 2.5 angle head, then a 3" tin head. I'm betting on the tin head:yes:

Hope the price for the product keeps coming down. It's hard as a sub to convince the drywall company I work for to invest in it,,,, unless I take a pay cut:blink::blink:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

On the average 300 and something board house we finish, We did the math and it cost 14 USD more than paper tape. So here the difference is not bad, figuring in how easy it is to work with.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

let me know how it looks in a year....


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

jackleg said:


> let me know how it looks in a year....



Have you had bad experience after time with the fuse?


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> For the little bit we have played with it, I was more impressed with the angles, since the mud shrinks into the fibafuse tape. It left a nicer point.
> 
> Want to test it in 2 closets, one done with a 2.5 angle head, then a 3" tin head. I'm betting on the tin head:yes:
> 
> Hope the price for the product keeps coming down. It's hard as a sub to convince the drywall company I work for to invest in it,,,, unless I take a pay cut:blink::blink:


I did a house last week 10,000 sq ft gravy job so i bought my own mud at 12$ a box instead of 17.85$ at 25 boxes saved quite a bit got a nice letter from the company saying if your not buying mud from else your not working for us:blink: lol so paper tape is all it will be on my next side/private job i will be using it.:thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Companies have shares in the material companies, so they buy a box of mud for 6$ they charge the builder 20$ and they charge us 17.85 so you do the math lol I'm hoping to get out of taping have an interview in january for a union rep, still in the industry just on the other side of the fence. I really decided today, did a house this week sanding it today, around 8 am railing guy comes in. I'm like okay i can deal with this guy he's in the starcase. The the ceramic guy comes in to lay his scratch coat, i said what the f is going on. Super comes in and i snap i'm ahead of schedule and your trying to fu me.. so i bend over and said might as well finish the job and stick it all the way in he laughed..i didn't getting tired of the sdame old sh .:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> Companies have shares in the material companies, so they buy a box of mud for 6$ they charge the builder 20$ and they charge us 17.85 so you do the math lol I'm hoping to get out of taping have an interview in january for a union rep, still in the industry just on the other side of the fence. I really decided today, did a house this week sanding it today, around 8 am railing guy comes in. I'm like okay i can deal with this guy he's in the starcase. The the ceramic guy comes in to lay his scratch coat, i said what the f is going on. Super comes in and i snap i'm ahead of schedule and your trying to fu me.. so i bend over and said might as well finish the job and stick it all the way in he laughed..i didn't getting tired of the sdame old sh


Having a nice day:thumbup:

My old high school buddy became a Union rep, and is our current rep. He almost starved to death the 1st year on the job. Having taxes deducted off his pay cheque came as a big shock to him, so start saving some money.:yes:

He was telling me they screw you guys over with the mud. We don't get that here. For them to bribe us into the Union, we stuck a deal where the companies supply. You lose the tax write off on the HST, and the "G" man tries to list you as a employee, instead of a sub-contractor,,, but that's another story. that's one thing I hated working up your way, you could never leave mud on the job,,, guys would steal it

To stop guys invading your space, get your own job locks, that's what I did:yes:. Takes 5 minutes to put them on the door. And never let them know when you will be done. "DON"T MAKE PROMISES". They will be pissed when they hear the time frame they don't want. But when you get done 2 days sooner than you said you would, their all happy again:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Having a nice day:thumbup:
> 
> My old high school buddy became a Union rep, and is our current rep. He almost starved to death the 1st year on the job. Having taxes deducted off his pay cheque came as a big shock to him, so start saving some money.
> 
> ...


yes sir....!! I may be done by Friday Then when I walk out on Tuesday ..there like MAN!!! That was fast! 




I leave my radio playing all night on jobs ..I feel It's a detourment..


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I said i'd be done on tuesday...but i didn't say what tuesday! haha they dont like that one


----------

